# How to decorate huge dining room/living room wall



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Is that the kitchen in the foreground? I would paint it all the same
color, I don't see any other choice for you. Is that wall an outside wall?

As far as the art is concerned, it's difficult to recommend art.
Is there going to be any furniture on that wall? What do the other
walls that flank that big wall look like? Can you post more pic's?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

treat it as one wall ...and use moderen art...ben sr


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

How about some built-in bookcases and/or cabinets?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

My son's house is fully decorated according to his wife and he didn't have room for these culls he was ashamed of so he left them at my house. I'll check with him to see if you could have these to get you started.:laughing: Although a big bull elk would look good centered on that wall.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> How about some built-in bookcases and/or cabinets?


This is a really good idea. I would put some sort of shelving in the middle of the wall to break it into two separate spaces. That way you can hang art above the couch (I see you have some prints propped on the back of it) and hang something else on the left side of the wall - but something that compliments the decor on the den side. 

You don't have to go with full on built-ins (they can be expensive)....a few nice quality bookshelves anchored to the wall would work.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Try to place some artistic sceneries on the wall.


----------



## hudsonkelvin (Aug 22, 2013)

Paint the wall with the color matched to your living room furniture. You can also use some texture on this. Then choose beautiful wall hangings or artistic scenery to place it on the wall. Treat the wall as one or make partition and choose the wall hangings according to the area. Like some Foody pictures of your dining space and modern art for the living room . This can give you two different flavors at the same wall.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I would treat it as one. Use several pieces of different sized, but related art to bring it all together.

Print several copies of your pic and draw on them to figure out an arrangement you like.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a wall just like that in my new house, except for the peak. We put up a large shelving unit on the far right side, the left side has a large window with an AC unit, and in the middle we hung family pictures and awards and diplomas. Im not a big fan of art myself, one or two is plenty


----------



## longislander2 (Oct 4, 2013)

We have a two-story blank living room wall and our designer had a great idea: put up a huge wall of square moldings using regular millwork that you buy at the home improvement store. It's something that a skilled DIYer or the average carpenter could probably do.

Ours isn't done yet, so I can't attach any photos. Here's a link -- http://www.bhg.com/decorating/do-it-yourself/wall-art/decorate-walls-with-molding/#page=1 -- that may give you some ideas.

We think that when people walk into our house and their eyes go to the molding, it's going to be a real "wow" factor for not a lot of hassle or money. Ours is going to go on about two-thirds of the way up the wall. It will be painted white -- the same color of the trim -- and the room color will be above it and go up to the crown molding at the ceiling.


----------



## ryanmurphy (Oct 20, 2013)

*furniture help*

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and just wanted to share this blog with members about tips for mixing and matching furniture as I thought it might be quite helpful:

http://desser.co.uk/blog/five-top-tips-for-mi... 

Personally, I think it's just a matter of not being afraid of failure and getting adventurous.

Would regular members agree with that comment? It'd be interesting to hear anyone else's thoughts.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## surfboards123 (Feb 13, 2014)

There are many ways to decorate the walls of a living room if you want to decorate them and give them a fascinating look then you can try this :-
1.You can use splash tiles for wall decoration .
2. You can also use wall sunbursts according to the color of your room.
3. Also you can use surfboards for wall decoration like the below pictures 









http://www.danasurfboards.com/image...rfboards-redwood-surfboard-furniture (56).jpg


----------



## Lillu (Mar 4, 2014)

You should put there a big picture wallpaper with ocean, beach pictures or someting like that. This will make your room look bigger. 
A nice candletree would also suit there perfectly i think.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

You can hang some modern art portraits here. Using a large mirror can also be a great option for this place as it is a large wall, then you can also use two paintings, one for your dining room and one according to living room it will make a good combination. Otherwise, use a large one.


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

I would like to have a cabinet or built-in decorating shelf in the middle,
and you can have some decorating vase in the shelf.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Fairview said:


> My son's house is fully decorated according to his wife and he didn't have room for these culls he was ashamed of so he left them at my house. I'll check with him to see if you could have these to get you started.:laughing: Although a big bull elk would look good centered on that wall.


Yeah, it looks great. It is looking simple and awesome creation. If you will add some more decoration, then it will look bad.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Decorating a dinning room is a tough task as it is the main focus of everyone. I have noticed that the wall is very huge so you can decorate it with a nice art or you can also cover it with the family photos in an arranged manner. Besides, that you can hang a nice lamp in the middle of your dinning room which will surely give a unique look to your dinning room.


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello!I think that treat this wall two rooms is better than a room. First,The dining room won't be polluted when you are cooking,you needn't clear the dining room frequently.
I will add some kitchenware ,good Kitchen Gadgets can make cooking easy for women.http://www.living123.com/blog/top-6-practical-kitchen-gadgets-to-make-you-more-love-cooking/


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

You can get into this sort of hanging system that holds different sizes of art and photos.
http://www.masterframing.com.au/wp-content/gallery/hanging-systems/multiple-picture-layouts.png


----------



## garykerr (Mar 6, 2014)

Good idea always think about how making type a house or interior decorating huge wall painting can be done .


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

if there is no need for practicality, making something for pure pleasure is always nice somehow. Without functional value, and just for your enjoyment 

This is how I think anyway!


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

You need to select the right one because it represents two rooms, you have to keep both rooms in mind. Traditionally, fruit or vegetable still lives are for dining rooms and kitchens not bedrooms or living rooms. But you need art also in the living room so Barnyard scenes will be the best options.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

pay a interior designer to have a look. Most will only charge 150 for a consult.


----------

